# Random swatches



## red (Aug 18, 2007)

Mac e/s CLUB, SHALE, MULCH

w/o flash


----------



## red (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The NEW official Specktra swatch thread!*

Someone asked me for this a while back, I finally found the swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac Pigment FOREST GREEN --> SHADY LADY e/s "Jealous Jordana"


----------



## red (Feb 2, 2008)

CHANEL *BLUE SATIN * nailpolish


----------



## red (Feb 2, 2008)

PRESTIGE e/s *INK*


----------



## red (Feb 2, 2008)

*KIKO COLOUR SPHERE#6*





*KIKO COLOUR SPHERE#11*


----------



## red (Feb 2, 2008)

CLINIQUE Touch Blush "01 TRUE NUDE"


----------



## red (Feb 3, 2008)

left to right 

Kiko Glam Lips #3 (Long Island Tan)
Kiko Glam Lips #1 (Daiquiri Pink)
Dior Cashmere 





Kiko is available in Italy, wears like LORAC, but costs a fraction of the price :-D


----------



## red (Feb 3, 2008)

some purples, from left to right:

Mac e/s *Parfait Amour *, Mac mineralized e/s *Whim*, Collistar e/s *Viola Brillante*, Urban Decay Deluxe e/s *Ransom*


----------



## red (Feb 3, 2008)

Vincent Longo Wet Diamond e/s in *VERITE*

this shadow kicks ass


----------



## red (Feb 3, 2008)

Shu Uemura e/s in *IR BEIGE 800*


----------



## red (Feb 3, 2008)

Mac e/s
Top Row: Fiction & Idol Eyes
Bottom Row: Tempting & Vex


----------



## red (Feb 8, 2008)

L2R

*top row:*
Milani: Classic Beige, Golden Bronze, Clover, Antique Gold, Sun Goddess

*Middle row:*
Milani: Shock, Illusion, Flame, Rich Chocolate
*
Bottom row:*
Lorac Nude, Jane Browny Points


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

I Thank a dear friend Debby for these Milani swatches.

left to right:

JAVA BEAN, ANTIQUE GOLD, STORM, SHEER SAND, SUN GODDESS, SPICE


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

Cheap is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




left to right
Mac Suspicion ($14.50) --> Jordana InColor Black Tie Affair ($1.99 ) --> Jordana InColor Double Espresso ($1.99  ) --> Jane Browny Points ($3.49)


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

Make Up for Ever e/s #17 (Espresso) vs. Jordana InColor e/s Double Espresso






first 2 swatches on left is the MUFE, the 2 on the right is the Jordana


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

Mac Pro e/s ROSE (gorgeous)
Mac e/s Dark Edge (N Collection)


----------



## red (Feb 16, 2008)

Mac e/s Li'Lily (L)
Too Faced e/s Glitterati (R, Dcd)


----------



## red (Feb 17, 2008)

*URBAN DECAY *e/s

top row: BAKED, GASH, KISS
bottom row: SHOTGUN, STALKER, URB


----------



## red (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## red (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 24, 2008)

*Artdeco*

*ArtDeco - found these on MUA

*I hope this is ok, sine I linked to original swatch places and authors. I just couldn't find any ArtDeco swatches, and these look very good! Just wanted to share and show you have many beautiful colors ArtDeco has...

From MUA member Integrality
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/4/1/592215.jpeg

From MUA member Sophia17
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...9_9_820446.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...9_9_676678.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...9_9_676677.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp..._9_568285.jpeg

From MUA member TinaGreece
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp..._6_658278.jpeg

From MUA member simiparga
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp..._9_614770.jpeg

 From MUA member piggiejanpics
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp..._6_575164.jpeg

 From MUA member LouL
http://img.makeupalley.com/5/2/7/3/290142.jpeg

 From MUA member madonnacomplex6
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp..._2_565572.jpeg

 From MUA member pinklipgloss
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp..._4_473089.jpeg

From MUA member lufi
http://img.makeupalley.com/3/8/1/5/537575.jpeg


----------



## red (Feb 24, 2008)

I have one Art Deco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





L2R
Art Deco #40, Mac pigment Copperized, Make Up For Ever Star Powder # 929
(swatched with a base & Mac 239 brush)


----------



## red (Feb 24, 2008)

Too Faced e/s

L2R

Label Whore & Dirt Bag

(Label Whore is very similar to Mac piggy Blue Brown)


----------



## red (Feb 24, 2008)

Make Up For Ever Star Powder #953 [Peach with pink highlights]


----------



## red (Mar 8, 2008)

*Mac lipstick OVERRICH *











*Mac lipglass GLAMOURSUN*


----------



## red (Mar 14, 2008)

Mac Lipstick *STROKE OF LUST*
wears lighter than the color ... forgive the lipline, need to get the wax thing done ;-)
















==================

Mac *Blot Powder (Light)*


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Mar 28, 2008)

*Pupa Intensifier Mascara* 




(also I reviewed it here)
*no mascara*






*with mascara

*



*Bourjois Liner Clubbing, 85 Violet Laser

*


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 6, 2008)

*Green shadow and pigment swatches*

I did a swatch comparison of all the green shadows and pigments I have lying around. Hopefully someone finds this helpful ;]

I do not know what term I should use for my skintone (except that I am pale with mostly brown undertones instead of peach/pink ones), because I do not use MAC foundation or concealer. If it helps, the rare times I do wear foundation, I wear Lancome Magique Matte in Ivorie 2. 

In each picture, the top row is the product on bare skin. The bottom row is the product over UDPP.






Left to right: MAC True Chartreuse pigment, Purely By Nature 12th Night pigment, MAC Chartreuse pigment, MAC Overgrown shadow






Left to right: MAC Lustreleaf shadow, NYX Spring Leaf shadow, MAC Golder's Green pigment, NYX Lime Green shadow






Left to right: MAC Golden Olive pigment, MAC Swimming shadow, MAC Sprout shadow, MAC Kelly Green pigment






Left to right: MAC Humid shadow, MAC Woman of Means shadow, Lancome Montage shadow, MAC Emerald Green pigment, MAC Copperized pigment, MAC Forest Green pigment

Links:
MAC Cosmetics
NYX Cosmetics
Purely By Nature Mineral Makeup


----------



## red (Apr 19, 2008)

SMASHBOX *CABERNET*


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 8, 2008)

New Milani Wet/Dry e/s *Black Out*. Made in Italy.
They are so cool, perfect for the smokey eye. I need to go back and get more colors.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...n/DSCF4174.jpg
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...n/DSCF4184.jpg


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 11, 2008)

I got more colors
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://images33.fotki.com/v1187/free...SCF4243-vi.jpg
White Lily, Leaf Green, Bronze Doll, Blue Lagoon & Black Out
http://images21.fotki.com/v848/free2...SCF4236-vi.jpg
Top: Blue Lagoon & White Lily
Bottom: Bronze Doll & Leaf Green


----------



## xiahe (May 14, 2008)

I was bored so I compared MAC Wonderstruck lustreglass with Rimmel Vinyl Stars Star Kissed lipgloss since they're supposedly similar (I also threw in MAC Prrr lipglass with the mix):


http://img.makeupalley.com/1/4/5/2/967107.JPG
top to bottom MAC Prrr lipglass, MAC Wonderstruck lustreglass and Rimmel Vinyl Stars Sparkling Lip Gloss in Star Kissed.


http://img.makeupalley.com/1/4/5/2/967108.JPG

in natural light (sorry it's so gloomy outside!), no flash.  left to right Star Kissed, Wonderstruck and Prrr.

Wonderstruck and Star Kissed are very similar but Star Kissed is slightly more peach than Wonderstruck and Star Kissed also has more shimmer to it (and it smells/tastes better too lol).  overall I think it's a good alternative to Wonderstruck, tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aaaand Jane Earth Sheer blush (NARS Orgasm Blush dupe?):

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/4/5/2/967110.JPG


----------



## red (May 30, 2008)

The Nars GALAPAGOS is soooooooooooooo kick ass!!

The MUFE Flash Color #17 is a cream that can be used on eyes, cheeks, just about everywhere, like Mac's Flammable but much redder, and easier to blend. It's so freakin' pigmented, couldn't get it off afterwards (guess its a good thing ;-)


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## red (Jul 4, 2008)

*Jesse's Girl* eye dust "Flamboyant"










the palette is NYX "serengeti"


----------



## Monsy (Jul 22, 2008)

Blushes:

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7340/p1000812ep7.jpg
Collistar wet&dry eyeshadows with ARTDECO base
daylight without flash

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/6155/p1000797tp2.jpg


----------



## Macaroni (Aug 15, 2008)

Some blush and lipstick swatches. Hope my handwriting is readable 






I kinda like Tenderling, Buff, Prism, Strada and Cubic. Honour and Margin are too glimmery.
What tone do you think would suit a NC/NW 15-20?


----------



## red (Aug 20, 2008)

*MUFE HD Invisible Cover Foundation*

I swatched 3 colors (Im an NC20)

110 Pink Porcelain (for porcelain skin with pink undertones)
115 Ivory (for light skin with pink undertones)
117 Marble (for light skin with yellow undertones) 

(117 is the one that works the best, once blended in, it becomes one with the skin, really awesome ;-)

110-->115-->117


























from top to bottom: 117, 115, 110


----------



## red (Aug 22, 2008)

I took these today right at Macy*s

*LANCOME*

lots of these e/s rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Fashion Forward & Montage


----------



## red (Aug 24, 2008)

Chanel e/s *Bois Bleu *(Fall '08 collection)
its a bit on the Teal side, difficult to photograph, really pretty ;-)
















took this photo at Macy's on Friday ...


----------



## magi (Sep 13, 2008)

*Random blue swatches*


----------



## red (Sep 21, 2008)

*Napoleon Perdis *Loose Dust

29 Scream Blue
17 Silver Grey


----------



## red (Oct 4, 2008)

stinky cheesy feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sephora Multi-Action Nail Polish 
*BROWNIE*


----------



## happy1234 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Random blush swatch*

Thought I would swatch Stark Naked Powder Blush. Sorry if its in the wrong place.


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Random blush swatch*

*Gentle and Stark Naked*


----------



## red (Dec 6, 2008)

Kiko Black Violet


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Random blush swatch*

Warm Soul and Nuance


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 9, 2008)

Everyday Minerals pressed blush in Best Friends











Chanel Rouge Allure in 42 Admirable






Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss - 69 Glass Quartz






Clinique Colour Surge Butter Shine Lipstick - Poppy Love


----------



## red (Dec 11, 2008)

THE SHE SPACE minerals

swatched over Mac Cream Colour Base KOOL

left to right
Root of Evil, Asylum, Stolen Soul, Lucky Charm
















with Flash


----------



## red (Dec 14, 2008)

swatched some Mac blushes, and also tried to find a Mac blush that's similar to Nars Sin (close but not quite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

the Flirt & Tease is redder, but really pretty, I may get it.


----------



## red (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, Milani Clover is the Mac Humid clone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



proof positive. Thanks to my friend Monica who swatched for me (I don't have Humid, but I have the Milani Clover)
she also swatched a pretty green from Go Cosmetics, don't have name


----------



## red (Dec 14, 2008)

Mac e/s Parfait Amour (my best purple, I thank the Mac Gods for having it created)
the pink on the bottom left is a Mac Pro e/s in ROSE (I learned this is not sold at the Mac Pros in Italy [for my Italian friends])






Mac e/s Phloof! (left) & Seedy Pearl (right)
Phloof! I use a lot as you can see 






Mac e/s: Fiction (top left), Idol Eyes (top right)
Beauty Marked (bottom left), Vex (bottom right)

Vex is a very misunderstood color, either you love it, or you don't know quite what to do with it. Interesting color, has pink and green in it


----------



## magi (Dec 15, 2008)

*Purple eyeshadow*


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 16, 2008)

*Blushes*

NARS Angelika, NARS Torrid and Shiseido The Makeup Accentuating Powder Blush # B6 - Playful Pink:






NARS Angelika:





NARS Torrid:





Shiseido The Makeup Accentuating Powder Blush # B6:





MAC Blooming:





Chanel in Golden Sun, Chanel in Tempting Beige and MAC Blooming:


----------



## red (Dec 19, 2008)

Mac Pro blushes, really sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(both satin finish)

Flame Red & Salsa Rose


----------



## red (Dec 20, 2008)

lipliner is Jordana *NATURAL* (think Urban Decay and subtract like $10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

this is the lippie


----------



## kelcia (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Purple eyeshadow*

I just wanted to add these two purples to the mix..
The darker one is Maybelline expert wear amethyst and then the lighter one is MAC Mi' Lady mineralized duo.


----------



## red (Dec 25, 2008)

Kiko e/s #30 (costs about $4 in Italy)
(compared to Mac pigment Heritage Rouge)
















Kiko e/s #24 (about $4 in Italy)
(compared to Urban Decay BAKED)
I need to swatch the baked as well
a good dupe


----------



## magi (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 26, 2008)

*MAC Secret Blush*







*MAC Cute*


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## red (Dec 28, 2008)

I was finally able to  take good shots of the MUFE #92 e/s
(its so difficult to photograph this e/s!!)

alone and with 2 different bases

p.s. don't use the wet brush directly on the e/s as I did, ruined that spot


----------



## Rennah (Jan 2, 2009)

Pop Beauty Liner Cake


----------



## MforMyName (Jan 10, 2009)

blushes:
stark naked, love thing, breezy


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 16, 2009)

MAC Blush "Peaches" in daylight


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Mirella (Jan 16, 2009)

MAC Don`t be shy






Bobbi Brown Metallic Lipstick Pretty Pink


----------



## Mirella (Jan 18, 2009)

Bobbi Brown Shimmering Nudes Palette






with flash





no flash


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 22, 2009)

Nocturnelle and Cranberry e/s in daylight


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Purple eyeshadow*






B -BeautyFromtheEarth.com "Grape" (loose pigment)
BE -BacktotheEarth (etsy.com) "Midnight Rider" (loose pigment)
BM -BareMinerals "Black Pearl" (loose pigment)
L -L'Oreal 'Holographic' "Crown Jewel"
CG -CoverGirl 'Eye Enhancers' "Purple Pop'
M -Maybelline 'Expert Wear' "Amethyst"
N -NYX "Purple"
NPP -NYX "Purple Pearl"
MI -Milani "Shock"


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Random blue swatches*






RC -Rimmel 'Stir It Up' #500 "As If" (cream)
BE -BFTE "Midnight Blue" (mineral powder)
MX -MAC Metal-X "Metalblu" (cream)
NBP -NYX "Blue Pearl" (pressed powder)
NP -NYX "Pacific" (pressed powder)
NM -NYX "Morocco" (pressed powder)
L -L'Oreal 'on the loose shimmering powder' "Night Fever" 
CG -CoverGirl 'Eye Enhancers' "Indigo Impact" (pressed powder)
M -Milani "Blue Ice" (pressed powder)
LP -L'Oreal 'Wear Infinite' "Royal Sapphire"
RL -Rimmel 'Shake It Up' "Blue For You" (liquid shadow)
WW -Wet'n'Wild duo 'Fantasy Makers' "Smolder"


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Green shadow and pigment swatches*

Hope it's ok to add my green swatches in here.






M -MAC "Gilded Green" (pigment powder)
TF -Too Faced "Label Whore" (pressed powder)
M -Maybelline "Antique Jade" 'Expert Wear' (pressed powder)
C -Caboodles "Wild Child" (pressed powder)
MI -Milani "Clover" (pressed powder)
L -L'Oreal 'Wear Infinite' "Enlightened Emerald" (pressed powder)
L -L'Oreal 'Wear Infinite' "Golden Olive"  (pressed powder)
L -L'Oreal 'Wear Infinite' "Glistening Sea" (pressed powder)
J -Jordana duo "Emerald" (pressed powder)
N -NYX "Herb" (pressed powder)
CG -CoverGirl 'Eye Enhancer' "Lime Alive" (pressed powder)


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 27, 2009)

*Pink, Red, and Teal random swatches*

Tried to find some more threads on random colors, but no luck so far...so I made my own thread for them.

These are all done on bare skin with no foundation or primer. Inner side of my forearm. No flash.

*Pinks:*




H -HIP "Reckless" Duo (pressed shadow)
Urban Decay -"Fishnet" (pressed shadow)
R -Rimmel 'Metallic Star' roller shadow "Glam Slam" (loose powder)
W -Wet'n'Wild 'Fantasy Makers' "Sumptuous" duo (pressed shadow)
LR -Rimmel 'Shake It Up' "Ab Fab" (liquid shadow)

*Red**andTeal*:




H -HIP duo "Showy" (pressed powder)
M -MAC "Teal" (pigment)
BFTE -BeautyfromtheEarth "Illusion" (pigment)
----------
N -NYX "Rust" (pressed powder)
M -MAC "Plum Dressing" (pressed powder)
MB -Maybelline "Sparkling Wine" (pressed powder)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

MUFE #92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and MAC Vibrant Grape (Pro) in daylight


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Clockwise in daylight

Seedy Pearl, Satellite Dreams
Nocturnelle







In daylight

Naked Lunch, Expensive Pink
Cranberry, Antiqued


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Feb 1, 2009)

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











MAC Mattene - Flattering
















 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 .


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 5, 2009)

comparing sculpt foudation to Satinfinish in NC 42 as well as comparing nc44 and nc 45 (in sculpt).











comparing sculpt concealer nw 35 to select cover-up nw 35 to sculpt concealer nw30


----------



## Almost black. (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are some of my swatches:

My eye liners (pencils):



 

 





 

 








Eyeliners:











Oriflame colour FULL lipsticks:







On lips:

































Some of my blushes:





















Some of my lipglosses:


----------



## Mirella (Feb 12, 2009)

MAC Fleurry Blush on NC20 -25


----------



## legolinae (Feb 12, 2009)

Swatch of Lipglass and Lustreglass on NC42/44


----------



## Mirella (Feb 13, 2009)

Bobbi Brown blush Apricot


----------



## Mirella (Feb 13, 2009)

Bobbi Brown Metallic Lipstick Pretty Pink









Dior Addict Lipstick 697 Rose Bobine









Kanebo Treatment Lip Colour TL 112 









Chanel blush Lumieres Magiques










Clarins Multiblush 05 Tender Raspberry

















Givenchy Art Pink 09 blush










Versace Hydrating Lipstick V-2005










Versace Hydrating Lipstick V-2007


----------



## Forever (Mar 4, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## kittykit (Mar 6, 2009)

MAC random eyeshadows






Top: Bio-Green, Shimmermoss, Shroom, Tilt, Shale
Middle: Humid, Beautiful Iris, Filament, Knight Divine, Sable
Bottom: Bottle Green, Purple Haze, Gorgeous Gold, Freshwater, Carbon


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Mar 11, 2009)

Loreal Color Juice and NYX

http://i42.tinypic.com/211to20.jpg


----------



## red (Mar 14, 2009)

Mac Pro Set Powder Dusty Rose


----------



## Rennah (Mar 15, 2009)

Various Colored Mascaras




Almay intense i-color thickening mascara - 01 purple amethyst
Benefit BADgal blue
Dior Diorshow - Azure Blue 258 
Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara - Electric Blue
Chanel Extreme Cils Intense Waterproof - 54 Jade


----------



## amyzon (Mar 27, 2009)

A few lipglass swatches... I'm NC15 with verrrry lightly pigmented lips...


----------



## Mirella (Mar 30, 2009)

Chanel Joues Contraste Caprice










Sephora lipgloss no.12


----------



## red (Apr 10, 2009)

all Mac

i finally depoted Warm Soul (the dome had lowered enough so i could close the palette - dont try this with a new one) and Shy Beauty. The rest are refills.


----------



## moonlit (Apr 12, 2009)

MAC face and body bronze Fx in Golden on NC 42 skintone. comes in a bottle with a green cap.


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 2, 2009)

L to R: (with and without flash!)
Tempting, Bronze, Woodwinked, Mulch


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 2, 2009)

*Re: The NEW official Specktra swatch thread!*

Odd Couple and Illusionary Burning Ambition.
No base and dry application.

AMAZING


----------



## cherries_etc (May 7, 2009)

MAC:





































Paula's Choice - Granite





































Lancome Designer





















Wet n Wild - All Over Shimmer































Lips


----------



## red (May 10, 2009)

CLINIQUE blush Iced Lotus


----------



## Nightvamp (May 16, 2009)

*Some swatches from the MAC quads*

I did apply it very quickly without a base


----------



## dominichulinda (May 18, 2009)

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation Honey to MAC Satinfinish NC 42


----------



## dominichulinda (May 18, 2009)




----------



## red (May 22, 2009)

alone and with mac paint Mauvism underneath swatch


----------



## red (May 22, 2009)

Ben Nye Cosmic Violet (bottom left), Madina #34 (bottom third)
these two colors are identical when swatched


----------



## labellarosa (May 26, 2009)




----------



## kittykit (May 27, 2009)

Cheek Customize from Majolica Majorca, a sub-brand of Shiseido.

RD255 is a dupe for NARS Orgasm.


----------



## Monsy (May 27, 2009)




----------



## gunsxgoxbangxx (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyones compared these, but I think this is crazy how similar they all are.






and the LA Colors one is this :






it's hard to see, I'm sorry. But its the middle one in the bottom row
the thing is called Hipnotic


----------



## Forever (Jun 11, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## red (Jun 17, 2009)

Mac MSF Lightscapade & Etude Marbleade #3 (a very close dupe)


----------



## red (Jun 26, 2009)

does this remind you girlz of something .. it has Mac 239 written all over it OMG!!!!)






going to get 2 more ....


----------



## Inamorata (Jul 3, 2009)

I took pics of, and swatched my humble collection (on NC44 skin). Hope this helps someone!!

Dazzleglasses; 
Utterly Posh, Moth to Flame, Money Honey and Love Alert


















Slimshines; 

Bare, Missy and Gaily 











Lipsticks, 

VGV, Hug Me, B-Babe, Creme in Your Cup, Modesty, VGVI










Capricious, Cosmo, Satiate, Hot Tahiti, Brick O La, VG1, So Scarlet










Cutester (which started to melt BADLY), See Sheer, Ramblin Rose, Mocha, Lollipop Lovin, Charismatic, Honeylove 











Lipglasses, Lustreglasses and Plushglasses;

Gold Rebel, Love Nectar, Lychee Luxe, Nymphette, VGV 





Flusterose, Power Supply, Pinkarat, Strawberry Blonde, VG6, Lovechild 





Blushes;

Desert Rose, Pinch Me, Peachykeen, Dollymix











Ambering Rose, Springsheen, Sunbasque, Plum Foolery











Warm Soul, Eversun











Eyeshadows;

Jest, Arena, Expensive Pink, Woodwinked, Amber Lights











Swish, Trax, Nocturnelle, Satellite Dreams, Sketch










Vex, Silver Ring, Steamy, Humid, Club, Deep Truth











Nars Orgasm on NC44


----------



## red (Jul 4, 2009)

Essie *Huckle Buckle *
2 coats + top coat


----------



## red (Jul 4, 2009)

ugly toes ghh


----------



## kathyp (Jul 12, 2009)

Rimmel's Snog vs MAC's Lovechild


----------



## kathyp (Jul 13, 2009)

For anyone looking for a truly pale concealer, Maybelline's Cover Stick in White next to Studio Finish concealer in NW15 (on NW15 skin):


----------



## red (Aug 1, 2009)

Cinecitta e/s (italian brand of theatrical makeup)

#33






the swatch below, bottom left is #43 (a satin taupe dupe)
these e/s are approx. 3 euros each, great stuff


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 31, 2009)

essence blushes:


----------



## red (Sep 12, 2009)

Stila Smudge Pot BARBIE "Little Black Dress" 

click to see slide show





THIS COLOR ROCKS!!!!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 13, 2009)

rcma foundation shinto 2, shinto 3.. the first pic shows the correct colour


----------



## red (Oct 9, 2009)

you can blow your money on Chanel Rouge Noir or get this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sally Hansen "Pat on the Black"
2 coats without topcoat
$4.99 CVS
beautiful deep burgundy with a black base, nice


----------



## VenomousKiss (Oct 12, 2009)

Sister gave it to me, a little sticky, but pretty. ​


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 7, 2009)

Maybelline Color Sensational - My Mahogany #255 (Salmon, Pink, nude Shade)











no flash:





w/ flash:


----------



## Mirella (Nov 14, 2009)

Shu Uemura Glow on blush P pink 34


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 21, 2009)

L-R
(1)Maybelline CS Hooked on Pink
(2) Maybelline CS Madison Mauve 
(3) MAC Odyssey 
(4) Nyx Violet Ray 
(5) MAC Rebel


----------



## LeeleeBell (Dec 4, 2009)

*The Balm's Shady Lady Palette*


----------



## Soire (Dec 18, 2009)

NARS Orgasm compared to Chanel Joues Contraste #55 In Love.











Orgasm left, Chanel right.


----------



## moonlit (Jan 15, 2010)

mac swimming over mac sharkskin and on the right over mac black grease paint


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 11, 2010)

Glamoursun lipgloss over Blankety lipstick on NW15 skin in natural light


----------



## red (Mar 13, 2010)

absolutely TO DIE FOR!!! (not sold in the U.S.)
from the Lancome Spring 2010 collection
(purchased in Europe)















Inglot e/s AMC Shine 46 & DS 459





















Sleek Palettes

http://norstar.smugmug.com/Beauty/My..._RSDsF-S-1.jpg

http://norstar.smugmug.com/Beauty/My..._JhwcX-S-1.jpg

http://norstar.smugmug.com/Beauty/My..._b5iPW-S-1.jpg

http://norstar.smugmug.com/Beauty/My..._XwHhs-S-1.jpg


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Modelista 6 pack of dual ended eyeliner pencils. Australian brand available from Target, AU. Duos are:
Pink/silver, green/turquoise, gold/brown, purple (matte)/lilac, black/white (not pictured), dark blue/light blue (not pictured).


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

ModelCo Liplights - Coral





Shiseido Moisture Mist Multi-Use Colours









Wild & Crazy Eyeshadows - Marilyn (gold) and Green Tea (green). The other shadow is a Napoleon Perdis loose dust, #40.





Prestige Cosmetics Lipstick - Champagne


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## LeeleeBell (May 3, 2010)

Lauren Luke "Smokey Classics" --VERY pretty, I was pleasantly surprised

Great for travel. The lip colors and blush are really pretty, but I was especially
pleased with the eyeshadows. Antique Pewter is such a lovely taupe! Twilight Ash
is like MAC's Black Tied-black with sparkles- but so much more pigmented.


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 14, 2010)




----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 17, 2010)

*random lipsticks*

MAC: Cherry Lipliner(filled in), Cockney Lipstick, and Russian Red Lipglass over it =





Chanel Rogue Allure Lipcolor in "Genial"















on NC20 skintone.

Dolce and Gabbana Shine Lipstick in "Soiree"

On NC20 Skintone.


----------



## Soire (May 18, 2010)

MAC glitter eye liner Blitzed.


----------



## devin (May 26, 2010)

I didn't intend to post these, but I said I may as well since I took the time to swatcht them all. I was just swatching a couple and then it turned into a 'glitter glove' as my DH calls it! Most of these are MAC. I hope you can understand the way I label them with the way they are swatched since it was so random! All MAC unless otherwise stated, some are discontinued or limited edition. I used MAC eyeliner mixing medium to swatch.






1st Column on left, top to bottom:
Jewelmarine, neon 60's, rocking orange, 3d copper, grey glitter

Random out of place on top of middle knuckle:
silver glitter

2nd column top to bottom:
turquoise glitter, crystalled yellow, purple, red, reflects antiqued gold, Coastal Scents golden glitter

3rd column top to bottom:
3d silver, Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics citrus glitter, OCC blue, gold

4th column top to bottom:
3d gold, OCC navy, OCC copper, reflects purple duo


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 29, 2010)

Rouge Bunny Rouge - Solstice Halcyon eyeshadow




Hourglass eyeshadow duo in Exhibition





Top to bottom - light Exhibition shade, dark Exhibition shade, Solstice Halcyon




Rouge Bunny Rouge - Delicate Hummingbird eyeshadow




Rouge Bunny Rouge Irreverence lipstick




Top - Irreverence lipstick, Bottom - Delicate Hummingbird eyeshadow




Hourglass lipglosses Top - Ignite, Bottom - Origami


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 3, 2010)

Paula Dorf's "Flamingo"

Pics: (sorry, chapped lips due to accutane)


----------



## hil34 (Jul 11, 2010)

100% Pure Cranberry Glow Fruit Pigment Lip and Cheek Stain andVera Wang Princess Lipgloss and Rollerball Duo.





Pop Beauty Dust Deluxe in Dusty Silver on bottom

Larenim Eye Shadows in Heavenly Skies (blue-green), Enchanted Moonlight (yellow with hint of pink), and Scale of Dragon (green)

Dry:





Wet:




EM is more pink when swatched wet than you can see in the photo.

Physician's Formula Charcoal Grey Eye Definer and Almay intense i-color eyeliner in 01 purple amethyst





PF Shimmer Strips Custom Eye Enhancing Gel CreamLiner in Brown Eyes





PF Mineral Wear Correcting Powder in Translucent (before blending out)









Shimmer Strips in Brown and Green Eyes









Sonia Kashuk Creme Blushes in Rosey (the brighter one) and Petal. Also Powder Blush in Pink-14





Rosey:




Petal:



Pink:



SK Beautiful Berries Lip Palette






SK China Red Lip Definer




Maybelline l/s









Sephora Glitter in White




Julie Hewitt Lip and Cheek Shine in Peachie








MAC Lip Gelee in Moonstone





Neutrogena MoistureShine Tinted Lip Balm





NYC Blushable Creme Stick in Wild Berry (sheered out then really heavy)










Max Factor Lipstick in 265





Jemma Kidd Makeup School Double ended lipstick in grace





Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush in Peach Satin





Blended Out:





Sally Hansen Natural Beauty Inspired by Carmindy Lipstick in Baby Pink on the right:





MAC Chromographic Pencil in Primary Yellow





Eyeko Fat Balm in Strawberry and Raspberry





Eyeko Glitter Liquid Eyeliner one swipe!





Physician's Formula Shimmer Strips Riviera Strip





Sephora Lip Gloss in Rosy Glow and Bronzed Beauty





Prestige Lipliner in Kiss





Jemma Kidd Makeup School Stardust Creme Shadow in eclipse









Maybelline Eyestudio gel eyeliner in eggplant aubergine





MAC CCBs in hush and improper copper





MAC e/s in Amber Lights





Powersurge e/l





Nude CCB





Avon Smooth Mineral Eyeshadow in bronze-stone

Blonde's Gold pigment





Melon Pigment:




Grape Pigment





Blonde's Gold dry and melon wet





melon dry, BG wet





grape wet and dry


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jul 17, 2010)

A few Edward Bess items;





Edward Bess - Forever Yours lipstick





Compact Rouge - After Sunset





Top to bottom: EB After Sunset blended, EB After Sunset Heavy swatch, EB Forever Yours





Lip swatch, Forever Yours


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 7, 2010)

L-R: theBalm Downboy, R&R Spank, TF Pinch my Petals







Swatches: No Flash 





Swatches: With Flash


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 30, 2010)

A few recent random swatches!

Giorgio Armani lipstick 604 Deep Ruby










Edward Bess Compact Rouge in Island Rose










Edward Bess Lipstick in Night Romance















Edward Bess lipstick in Secret Desire





Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipstick in Beige Nude


----------



## hil34 (Sep 1, 2010)

Julie Hewitt Rosie Cheekie Lip and Cheek Shine





right is blended


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The NEW official Specktra swatch request thread!*

Swatches of MAC E/S Romp, Woodwinked, Mulch, Satin Taupe, Benefit's Rich Beach, MUFE Bronze-Brown Star Powder Pigment over various bases.


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The NEW official Specktra swatch request thread!*

Chanel Mat Lumiere in 0.5 
Diorskin Nude in 020 Light Beige
MAC Pro Longwear foundation in NC20
Make up Forever HD foundation in 117 - Marble


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Sep 26, 2010)

MAC Satin Taupe in the pan. 

Benefit's Velvet Eyeshadow in "Rich Beach" in the pan. 

MUFE Bronze-brown Star Powder in the container.


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Sep 26, 2010)

MAC Paint Pot in Groundwork. 
MAC Taupographic Shadestick.


----------



## MatejaK (Sep 26, 2010)

Images are clickable


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The NEW official Specktra swatch request thread!*

Nars Eyeshadow Duo in "Kalahari" 
Benefit's Silky finish lipstick in "Mis Behavin'"


----------



## Xanetia (Dec 31, 2010)

This palette is gorgeous! It comes with plenty of colors and they are all very pigmented and beautiful  It's *Metallic Stones* by Zoeva.





  	Another picture and swatches  I tried to use the little sunlight I had, hope it worked haha!


----------



## Xanetia (Dec 31, 2010)

*KIKO number 25*  Beautiful beautiful copper color.


----------



## Xanetia (Jan 4, 2011)

*H&M Eye Pen* new collecion, I believe. I have a lot of pencils from other years and never saw these ones! :O I do have one similar to _Green Mint_, but not as green and vivid and beautiful... I don't have it with me so I can't show you the difference, but I will soon 

  	Aaaaaand I love them 










  	Just in case,* from left to right* - White, Taupe and Green Mint


----------



## soco210 (Jan 22, 2011)

Avon Cool Bliss Eye Shadow - Sparkling Plum


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 9, 2011)

Lancome • *Black Strass*. It is just a black with silver sparkling, but it looks gorgeous when you wear it


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 9, 2011)

*Lancome Star Gloss • #121 Cosmic Girl *


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 10, 2011)

These eye liners and Kohls are from *Primark* basic cosmetic line. They're really cheap (1£ a pair) and very very pigmented. They also last for quite a long time. I thought I should put some Primark cosmetics swacthes because some of them they truly deserve to talk about them and be seen 













  	And these are from other *Primark* collections. The purple (Bilberry) and the green (Ever Green) are 1£ each, and belong to *Band of Bold* collection. The black/gold was a limited edition for Christmas, but they still have them sometimes, and it's from the *GILT* collection


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 10, 2011)

*H&M* Eyepens


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 10, 2011)

Essence • *17 Neon Sweetie.* Pure Yellow


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 10, 2011)

*KIKO Glamurous Eyepencil • 411.*


----------



## LeeleeBell (Feb 12, 2011)

Pics of Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 hr blush in the shade "Natural Beauty"




	Here i have compared Tarte Natural Beauty with MAC Bite of an Apple
  	BoaA on the left. Natural Flush on the right




	Natural Beauty is in the middle, MAC BoaA on the right of it MAC Hipness on the left of it...heavily swatched (obviously lol)
  	(no flash)



  	(flash)


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 14, 2011)

*Beauty UK* Jumbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 • *02. Bronze*, *03. Gold* & *04. Green*.


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 14, 2011)

The MUA Swatches page is not working (at least not for me), so I'm posting these here instead :/

*MUA Pearl Eyeshadows* • 12 & 14.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 5, 2011)

L-R Blushes
  	MAC Fleur Power, MAC Hipness (LE), Nars Amour, Beauty is Life - Geisha


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Oct 11, 2011)

Random lipsticks and gloss: Estee Lauder Pure Color Crystal Pink (top), Revlon Soft Nude (bottom left), Shiseido Perfect Rouge BE333 Caramel (center), MAC Enchantress lipglass


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 21, 2011)

Bite Beauty lip trio.  More info/photos here.

  	I also started a Bite Beauty swatch thread here.


----------



## soco210 (Dec 3, 2011)

Addiction NV Cosmetics Naughty, But Nice Lip Balm


----------



## coffee1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Poppy King Lipstick for Target - #7 Intrigue










  	Sorry about the poor lighting. I took lip swatches too, but they were too blurry to post. This is a nice nude color. The lipstick is pretty hard, and it took several swipes to achieve this color.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 11, 2011)

Jesse's Girl Tickled Pink palette.
  	More photos available here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybelline Color Tattoo.  Review and more photos can be seen here and a video overview can be seen here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 29, 2011)

You can see a review and full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 16, 2012)

Full photos/swatches/review here.  Video review with live swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 22, 2012)

Review here.


----------



## coffee1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Drugstore red lipstick comparison;
  	Sleek Pin Up, Wet n Wild 911D, Revlon Candy Apple, Revlon Red Velvet, NYC Sheer Red, Revlon In The Red, NYX Black Cherry, Ulta Daredevil, Ulta Must Have





  	Bigger picture and reviews here.


----------



## princess sarah (Feb 13, 2012)

Magnolia Makeup Pigment Swatches from my blog.









  	Mint Julep, Reptile and Topaz


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 22, 2012)

prestige lipstick, I adore this colore!









  	and its # is 15


----------



## princess sarah (Feb 23, 2012)

Swatches from blog on Magnolia Makeup Pigments









  	Magnolia Makeup Pigments in Buff, Hydrate and 108


----------



## princess sarah (Feb 23, 2012)

Swatches from my blog of Magnolia Makeup Pigments









  	Magnolia Makeup Pigments Creole Tomato, Fleur de Fab and Tutu


----------



## soco210 (Feb 29, 2012)

Australis Lipstick






  	Jitterbug - Ballet

  	Jitterbug




  	Ballet


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 7, 2012)

MAC Cream Colour Base in “Take Root”: more photos here.


----------



## princess sarah (Jun 17, 2012)

Swatches of Sugarpill Cosmetics Chromalust in Stella and Weekender


----------



## princess sarah (Jun 17, 2012)

Swatches of Sugarpill Cosmetics Heartbreaker Palette


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.stealmyheartlovee.com/2012/08/my-2nd-mac-palette-swatches.html


 1st row



 2nd row



 3rd row


----------

